# Agents not now necesary for MM2H



## rjnpenang

ANNOUNCEMENT on the MM2H website today 9-01-2009


Effective 9 January, 2009 foreign citizens may apply to participate in MM2H programme directly, without going through any other third party, OR may continue to use the services of MM2H agents licensed by the Ministry of Tourism, Malaysia.

2. Effective 9 January, 2009 there will be a freeze on issuance of MM2H agent licenses by the Ministry of Tourism, Malaysia.


----------



## rag

Thanks God! I felt that the agents were very expensive and not providing the service.


----------



## Malaysiana

*Silver ICs for new residents*



rjnpenang said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT on the MM2H website today 9-01-2009
> 
> 
> Effective 9 January, 2009 foreign citizens may apply to participate in MM2H programme directly, without going through any other third party, OR may continue to use the services of MM2H agents licensed by the Ministry of Tourism, Malaysia.
> 
> 2. Effective 9 January, 2009 there will be a freeze on issuance of MM2H agent licenses by the Ministry of Tourism, Malaysia.


Would like to add that according to an NST news report of 2009/03/24, all successful applicants in the Malaysia My Second Home programme will now be given identity cards similar to the MyKad. 

Tourism Ministry secretary-general Datuk Dr Ong Hong Peng said the card, which was silver in colour, was introduced on March 9. It was being issued to all participants of MM2H, he said after the launch of a rebranding exercise of the programme.


----------



## charliejoe

MM2H...UPDATES..
As of Feb 2009 participants aged 50 and above with specialised skills that are required in critical sectors of the economy are allowed to work not more than 20 hours a week.. The approval to work part-time is conditional.

They are also allowed to invest and actively participate in in business..

For more detailed updates.. you can write to me

For Retirees wanting to relocate and purchase Malaysian properties, Port Dickson and Seremban are 2 locations to look into... Cheap and only 30 minutes to KLIA, close to all amenities... I've succesfully sold properties in these 2 locations to mainly British Retirees.


----------



## venz

charliejoe said:


> MM2H...UPDATES..
> As of Feb 2009 participants aged 50 and above with specialised skills that are required in critical sectors of the economy are allowed to work not more than 20 hours a week.. The approval to work part-time is conditional.
> 
> They are also allowed to invest and actively participate in in business..
> 
> For more detailed updates.. you can write to me
> 
> For Retirees wanting to relocate and purchase Malaysian properties, Port Dickson and Seremban are 2 locations to look into... Cheap and only 30 minutes to KLIA, close to all amenities... I've succesfully sold properties in these 2 locations to mainly British Retirees.


Hie, I would like to ask, i'm an Indonesian aged 21 years old.
If I apply for MM2H, am i able to work part time? and if my skills are required in the sector. i.e I work in property, and let say I work as an referral of Indonesian investors to properties in Malaysia. 

fyi, I have tried to apply for an expatriate permit, but was told that im not eligible as the age requirement is 27. Is there any alternatives for me to be able to work in Malaysia? as I have bought a house here recently. ty
Thanks.


----------



## nebulon

rjnpenang said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT on the MM2H website today 9-01-2009
> 
> 
> Effective 9 January, 2009 foreign citizens may apply to participate in MM2H programme directly, without going through any other third party, OR may continue to use the services of MM2H agents licensed by the Ministry of Tourism, Malaysia.
> 
> 2. Effective 9 January, 2009 there will be a freeze on issuance of MM2H agent licenses by the Ministry of Tourism, Malaysia.


That sounds like good news, someone did write to say that agents are expensive, I've also thought at RM6000 it's a bit high, although sme claim to have a 99% success rate. Has anyone any exerience of using an agent?


----------



## charliejoe

venz said:


> Hie, I would like to ask, i'm an Indonesian aged 21 years old.
> If I apply for MM2H, am i able to work part time? and if my skills are required in the sector. i.e I work in property, and let say I work as an referral of Indonesian investors to properties in Malaysia.
> 
> fyi, I have tried to apply for an expatriate permit, but was told that im not eligible as the age requirement is 27. Is there any alternatives for me to be able to work in Malaysia? as I have bought a house here recently. ty
> Thanks.


Shouldn't be a problem.. You're so young...You can still work on the referrals...
Your Fee can be banked in to your account locally in Malaysia or in your country.

Will be easier if you have an account here.. I have been to Medan and am working on promoting MM2H there among the Indonesians..
I could work hand in hand with you...


----------



## schneak

However, I feel it is important to get a good agent unless you are a self-reliance type person


----------



## anneco

*information about malasia*

hi we are thinking of retireing to malasia any help over the mmh/ best /cheapest places to live. the downsides. the more information the better.we are both over fitfy.can we work part time.thanks.


----------

